# Zero 60W Temperature Control VV VW Mod VS EVIC VT



## pimcowboy

*Have
not tried the Zero but tried the evic today and thought it was great! Cannot decide between them would help if I could try the Zero. What is the vote??????????

Features:
Zero 60W Temperature Control VV VW Mod*

*Standard load:1Ω, Resistance can be normal working: 0.06-5Ω
*Wattage can be adjusted from 7W to 60W, 0.1/click
*Temperature control setting:200-600F(AKA100-300C)
*Nickel Wire Purity Setting: adjust from 1 to 100. The higher purity the wire is, the more should adjust.
*180 degrees Screen Orientation turn over function
*Screen display Output Power,Coil Resistance,Output Temperature/Voltage and Battery Capacity
*Adjustable copper pin
*Working with one 18650 battery
*Battery life protect: Low voltage warning function
*With Short Circuit Protect and Low Resistance Protect Function
*Chip protect:High Temperature Alarm Function
*Kit weight:310g
http://www.oceanvapor.com/home/374-zero-60w-temperature-control-vv-vw-mod.html






eVic-VT: 
Size: 47*25.5*85.6mm
Capacity: 5000mAh
Output mode: VT-Ti/VT-Ni/VW Mode
Temperature Range: 100-315℃/200-600˚F
Output Wattage: VT Mode:1W-60W
VW Mode:1W-60W
Output Voltage: 0.5V-8.0V
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.0ohm for VT mode
0.15-3.5ohm for VW mode
Color: Racing Yellow, Cool Black, Dazzling White

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=251





The Variable Temperature (VT) system provides an almost perfect vaping experience with various e-juice through temperature control system, and at the same time, it decreases e-juice consumption.




Also, it is economical in battery consumption. When vaping, the wattage will reach to maximum in no time and the device can easily sustain in high temperature but with much lower wattage.




Note: The battery consumption in VW mode is one time larger than that in VT mode approximately.




Control Both Nickel 200(Ni) and Titanium (Ti) Heating Wire
Nickel 200 (Ni,Made in USA) and Titanium (Ti) wires, applied with eGo ONE Mega atomizer, greatly enhance the performance of eVic-VT.We have multiplex of choices of VT atomizer heads to go with eGo ONE atomizer, Delta Ⅱ atomizer and all other VT atomizers.





















Create large vapor


----------



## Tom. F

The zero is such a sexy looking device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

pimcowboy said:


> *Have
> not tried the Zero but tried the evic today and thought it was great! Cannot decide between them would help if I could try the Zero. What is the vote??????????
> 
> Features:
> Zero 60W Temperature Control VV VW Mod*
> 
> *Standard load:1Ω, Resistance can be normal working: 0.06-5Ω
> *Wattage can be adjusted from 7W to 60W, 0.1/click
> *Temperature control setting:200-600F(AKA100-300C)
> *Nickel Wire Purity Setting: adjust from 1 to 100. The higher purity the wire is, the more should adjust.
> *180 degrees Screen Orientation turn over function
> *Screen display Output Power,Coil Resistance,Output Temperature/Voltage and Battery Capacity
> *Adjustable copper pin
> *Working with one 18650 battery
> *Battery life protect: Low voltage warning function
> *With Short Circuit Protect and Low Resistance Protect Function
> *Chip protect:High Temperature Alarm Function
> *Kit weight:310g
> http://www.oceanvapor.com/home/374-zero-60w-temperature-control-vv-vw-mod.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eVic-VT:
> Size: 47*25.5*85.6mm
> Capacity: 5000mAh
> Output mode: VT-Ti/VT-Ni/VW Mode
> Temperature Range: 100-315℃/200-600˚F
> Output Wattage: VT Mode:1W-60W
> VW Mode:1W-60W
> Output Voltage: 0.5V-8.0V
> Resistance Range: 0.05-1.0ohm for VT mode
> 0.15-3.5ohm for VW mode
> Color: Racing Yellow, Cool Black, Dazzling White
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Variable Temperature (VT) system provides an almost perfect vaping experience with various e-juice through temperature control system, and at the same time, it decreases e-juice consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it is economical in battery consumption. When vaping, the wattage will reach to maximum in no time and the device can easily sustain in high temperature but with much lower wattage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: The battery consumption in VW mode is one time larger than that in VT mode approximately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control Both Nickel 200(Ni) and Titanium (Ti) Heating Wire
> Nickel 200 (Ni,Made in USA) and Titanium (Ti) wires, applied with eGo ONE Mega atomizer, greatly enhance the performance of eVic-VT.We have multiplex of choices of VT atomizer heads to go with eGo ONE atomizer, Delta Ⅱ atomizer and all other VT atomizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create large vapor


Love the lines on the zero but that orange evic is great looking.They both reviewed great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I would go with the Evic. The complete kit takes care of all your needs.

No need to buy batteries or charger. 5000mah vs one 18650.

I also think the Evic is a better looking device with a awesome screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom. F

The evic looks like a racecar. Ya the paint work is well done but honestly I would be embarrassed to puff on that in public for the same reason I don't have a bright yellow or orange phone. The zero has class


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@pimcowboy If the Zero is an Authentic, Buy 3 of them, but from what I can see, is that it is definitely looks like a clone to me, and does not pack the Original YIHI Chip, which made this device such a hit!
Go For the Evic Rather, or, If you want to buy a device to keep for a long time, and have the budget, get an SX Mini M Class

I could be wrong on that Zero, but 90% sure it's a clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

I purchased the Evic VT about a week ago, the device is top class. I'm loving the device, no problems so far. The battery life is excellent and the vapor is thick and dense with the Nickel coil. I would highly recommend the Evic VT but haven't tried the Zero. The only problem I did have with the Evic VT was that my nickel coil was a dud (didn't give off full flavor but gave off good vape) and the Evic VT is priced good. But personally I prefer the Evic because the design is nice and the screen is bigger than the Zero.. Evic is made by a big company so it could possibly mean that after sales and warranty and support will be there. I haven't heard of the Zero before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

EVic battery life >> zero. Does it for me


----------



## SunRam

I do not agree with those figures of juice consumption and battery life though. I go through roughly the same amount of juice and battery consumption on VW and TV modes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

VT mode does tend to drink eliquid I never use my device on VW mode, VT does it for me. On VT mode my battery lasts very very long since I got the device I've been through 4-6 tanks of juice and battery still isn't dead.


----------



## Keyaam

Is the zero mod available locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Keyaam said:


> Is the zero mod available locally?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen any vendors with it. Sir vape had the pre-order for the clone a while back, not sure if he still has


----------



## KB_314

If it's an authentic Zero (with a new Yihi chip?) and budget wasn't a factor, then I would, 1000%, go for the Zero. But it would be substantially more expensive. If this isn't the case, rest assured it's a clone.

If it's a clone Zero, then definitely go for the Evic. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

daniel craig said:


> I haven't seen any vendors with it. Sir vape had the pre-order for the clone a while back, not sure if he still has


@Sir Vape are you bringing these in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Keyaam said:


> @Sir Vape are you bringing these in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vendors can't reply here. Please ask in "Who has stock?"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BillW

Love the look of the zero!! 
No info on chip tho.... Looks like a clone but wouldn't mind one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so the retailers can reply dorectly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so the retailers can reply dorectly if they choose to


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

daniel craig said:


> VT mode does tend to drink eliquid I never use my device on VW mode, VT does it for me. On VT mode my battery lasts very very long since I got the device I've been through 4-6 tanks of juice and battery still isn't dead.


I get 4.5 tanks out of a battery, at 40W and 280 C

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skollie

a friend of mine has the zero and for some reason since he has had it the power has slowly dropped. it has a fresh battery and all. but when firing at 30w its def not a true 30watt.... maybe its something else but im just not sold on it. iv also help it and the evic .... it hasnt god a nice feel. the evic is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

CapeVapeConnection said:


> a friend of mine has the zero and for some reason since he has had it the power has slowly dropped. it has a fresh battery and all. but when firing at 30w its def not a true 30watt.... maybe its something else but im just not sold on it. iv also help it and the evic .... it hasnt god a nice feel. the evic is amazing


Is it a Zero clone?


----------

